

While Anonymous targets Sony over SOPA, Nintendo withdraws support  - thenextcorner
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/anonymous-targets-sony-over-sopa-nintendo-quietly-withdraws-support-20111230/

======
jak88
In this day and Age, is there really any way to "quietly" withdraw support
from SOPA?

Everyone gets outed, for or against it. And that's a good thing.

